# Are you the only child in your family?



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think people who have siblings are less likely to be socially anxious. Interesting, if this poll proves it or not


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

No, I'm the eldest of 2.
I have a little sister  er, by little I mean 4 years younger, she isn't so little anymore .


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

No. I wish I was though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My life would be a lot better if I was an only child. My siblings are backstabbers.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a younger half-sister and half-brother. I'm ten-to-twelve years their senior though so it felt like I was an only child for much of my youth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No!
I have a younger brother, an older stepbrother, and two younger stepsisters. I would be #2 of 5 and my brother would be the youngest of the five.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Middle of five.

If anything, having so many brothers (and relatively close in age, too) just made it less necessary for me to have to make friends in the outside world. So I never really developed good friend-making skills. The world of my family was one thing; the outside world always felt completely different and strange. Having a large family didn't make it any easier to relate to other people.

This is probably a grass-is-greener-on-the-other-side kind of issue.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Middle of three

I think having SA will just make you think things would be better if the situation was different, but the truth is no matter the situation I end up in, I feel awful.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

#3 of 4


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope. I'm the oldest, with a younger brother and sister.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Nope. Have a brother and love him.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I have a younger brother. 

Doesn't feel like it though. He's autistic, incapable of most normal behaviour ie. conversation. He starts screaming when I enter the same room as him 80% of the time.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I'm probably what you'd call a typical only child. 

But you'd have to compare the results of this poll to the percentage of only-children in the general population before you could start drawing any conclusions.


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, it looks like my idea was not quite correct  I was kind of angry with my parents for being the only child as i thought i wouldn't be so lonely if i have siblings. At least somebody would feel obligated to be friends with me...


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I have two younger brothers. I can't imagine a life without them. They are like my best friends.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Middle of three.

I read of a survey in the Observer that on average single children were overall happier and more likely to have pushed themselves into situations that others may have sheltered themselves in.

I mean of course there's always anomolies, but the fundamental idea behind not having sibling comparisons in the foundational years of childhood and self identification definitely has some grounding.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm an only child, with two very much younger half-sibs I've yet to talk with or meet. That's a whole other issue. :|


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Kakaka said:


> No, I have a younger brother.
> 
> Doesn't feel like it though. He's autistic, incapable of most normal behaviour ie. conversation. *He starts screaming when I enter the same room as him 80% of the time.*


My brother is like that and he doesn't even have something.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

No, I am the middle of 5! One older brother and one younger. One older sister and one younger


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

in a way. My sister and I are ten years apart so technically we were both only children.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I have 2 older brothers


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a sister but I didn't spend my whole childhood with her. From 9-11 she lived with her mom, and when I was 14 she went off to university. In a way, I feel like an only child.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

No, I do have a twin sister and a younger brother.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Three older brothers.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes my brother is now an adult so I am the only remaining child. Supposedly I'm legally an adult as well now, but I don't believe what they say.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Youngest of five, here. Two half-brothers & a brother and sister. Being the baby of the family I'm never expected to grow up much, and this is a problem. I would love to be a child my whole life. Too bad that's not how things work. I can only accept this easier if more important figures in my life clue in to it. 

/mini rant


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have two older brothers. Ones 8 years older than me, the other is 6 years older.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Brother is 4 years younger


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

No, I have a little brother who's 4 years younger than me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. Technically I have 4 sisters and 1 brother. But I could also say I have 2 sisters and 2 brothers, depends how I feel like looking at it. Don't ask. This poll isn't supporting your theory very well, heh. ^-^


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

6 sisters, 2 brothers


----------



## LikeMeForWhoIam (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I'm an only child and when I was a kid, I didn't mind it because my parents showered me with attention and always played with me, so I was never ever lonely. Now, I hate it and I'm super lonely...they still pay tons of attention to me but I don't want them to. My mom's a helicopter mom. My dad thinks I'm lazy or something and would never accept it if I told him I'm unhappy and suffering from SA.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Nope. -_- And at the moment I'm wishing I was the only one lol. :/


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yup. But every person I know from this site has sibs.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Angha said:


> Nope. -_- And at the moment I'm wishing I was the only one lol. :/


Same, lol.

I'm the second eldest of five....
I've always wondered what it would be like being the only child.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

people often think i'm an only child for some reason. i have two older siblings (well, technically half siblings ... but whatever).

i have to disagree though, i think 'only children' are definitely way more socially involved, at least from what i've seen.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No. I have one older brother (six years older). I think I might have been better off as an only child though. When I was little, he would constantly make fun of me and criticise everything I did, so I learned to shut up and not stand out pretty early.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

no, oldest with 3 brothers


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I am the youngest of four, two older brothers, and one older sister.


----------



## iamf1fth (May 20, 2011)

i`m an only child, and it`s a bit sad. i`ve always wanted to have a big brother.. :/


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope, Im the baby! :b


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm the oldest of 2 brothers. I always felt pressure to be a second dad, mainly by my dad who would constantly blame me for my bro getting into drugs, accidents, bad companionship, ect.

I don't think having siblings necessarily makes you more social, they can behave in a way that contributes to your distrust for people and cause even worse damage due to them being family, people who supposedly have a _special bond_ with you.

I had more than one friend treat me better than my own brother.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

:no I'm the youngest.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I am actually. It has its pros and cons you could say. I can have things to myself (I'm so selfish aren't I?) and not worry about some things (I hear from some friends how they're arguining with siblings all the time), but at the same time I don't always have someone to talk to or anything. Perhaps those who say people with siblings are more social are right, it seems logical. I don't have anyone to talk to at home so naturally I'm gonna struggle talking to people in other environments. That's just me thinking anyway.


----------



## Leo9 (Apr 12, 2011)

Youngest of 4 brothers and 2 sisters.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm the youngest, I have two older brothers.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the youngest child of two daughters


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, I'm the oldest and the only one with SA .


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Youngest of 8.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm the youngest, and I have three older brothers.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

No, I'm the youngest of three children. I have two sisters.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 28, 2009)

I have three older brothers. They are at least 10 years older than me.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got an older brother. I'm the baby!


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

i got 2 older sister and a older brother


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

I am an only child and I always wished I had some siblings. When I would go over to my uncle's house he had 5 kids and my other aunt had 4 so I was always outnumbered. I was always around adults growing up too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope I have two younger brothers.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nope, I've got 3 older brothers


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep, and I wish I had siblings at times.


----------

